# Dunkelstrom.com - A. Qadamon @ Rites Of Loops - Occupy



## dklpro (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a Tribute to the Wall Street Occupiers

"A Revolution without Dancing isn´t worth it"

watch the video here:


----------

